# Male or female shrimp?



## Mellymorrison (Oct 18, 2019)

Recently got some ghost shrimp and trying to figure out if I have some males and females? Ive read about females having a saddle but still very unsure. Any input is helpful thanks! These are the few i could get hald decent pictures of.


----------



## khansadi (Oct 3, 2019)

Mellymorrison said:


> Recently got some ghost shrimp and trying to figure out if I have some males and females? Ive read about females having a saddle but still very unsure. Any input is helpful thanks! These are the few i could get hald decent pictures of.


Not an expert but to me all looks male! Female should at least have that curved upper body compared to male.


----------



## Mellymorrison (Oct 18, 2019)

Yaa I was thinking I had all males too, my lfs only had a few in Stock so I've been trying to track down some more to hopefully get some females.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Mellymorrison said:


> Yaa I was thinking I had all males too, my lfs only had a few in Stock so I've been trying to track down some more to hopefully get some females.


Unless you know with certainty what kind of shrimp you're getting, you should be aware that many of the "ghost" and "glass" shrimp sold in the hobby are of the sort that require brackish water for the young to survive. In addition, many of the young are born in a delicate, larval stage that decreases their chance of survival.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you're interested in breeding shrimps, you should get cherries.


----------

